# What gender and breed is this?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got this chicken out of a bin labeled mixed pullets. But her comb is bright red and she has already gotten a waddle but the others one I got at the same time don't have waddles yet. About 6-7 weeks old








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like it could be a cockerel. All the ones I ever had that started getting combs and wattles that early ended up being roosters. One even started crowing at 11 weeks old!! Never had one crow that young lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

If it had some black on it I would say Delaware but I don't think it is. Face looks right and it's head is almost identical to my twin girls.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a White Rock to me. If you could post pics of the others as to compare them then it would be easier to tell the sex.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's pics of one that I got at the exact same time from the same pullet bin

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a case of mistaken identity to me too. I'm also on board with the white rock


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So u think possible roo?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's more of a probable roo. Sexing is not an exact science, so it may be likely they thought it was a hen or it landed in the bin by accident.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

rooster & a fine looking boy at that !


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have some 3-4 week old chicks that I'm trying to introduce to the 6-7 week old chicks and the rooster was chasing and pecking at the little babies so for punishment I held him for 5 minutes lol. He wasn't amused 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> I have some 3-4 week old chicks that I'm trying to introduce to the 6-7 week old chicks and the rooster was chasing and pecking at the little babies so for punishment I held him for 5 minutes lol. He wasn't amused
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


i like to wait till youngins are 8 weeks old before i move then in with older birds


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I didnt move them In together yet. I have been letting them play together in the yard so if they do go in the same coop together I'm hoping they will have had the chance to get used to the little ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> I didnt move them In together yet. I have been letting them play together in the yard so if they do go in the same coop together I'm hoping they will have had the chance to get used to the little ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


just keep an eye on them

they might be fine together


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So guess who crowed today?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

At least you have an answer to one of your questions !! Lol. I hatch my own and keep them. From what I have noticed is that usually a larger comb and wattle turn out to be roosters. It is not foolproof but it gives me an idea on what to do with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hillbillychick (May 19, 2014)

White Rock Rooster


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

So he was about 11 weeks when he crowed ?


Current flock: 111


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes. They were hatched on January 22 2014. Four mixed breed. One of the cockerels has been crowing since the Beginning of April. It is so cute. He hasn't mastered his skills yet lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

My chicken sussex cross orpington is 13 weeks old & he crows, he has done some sort of crow since 7 weeks! & he tries to mate too! Seen it twice! 
I had a cockerel Orpington & he never crowed until 9 months! & I never saw him mate until about 6!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea my rooster was about 11 weeks when it first crowed. But about a week before my 5 year old son said he heard a crow In the early morning. I asked him what it sounded like and goes " cracka cracka doo" so I'm not sure if he had crowed earlier or not lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

It's strange how some are so young & others aren't! We only knew at 7 weeks as they were in our house & kept hearing it but didn't know who it was. 
It's a shame as seems he started so young I'm guessing he is going to get louder which we won't be able to keep him if he does, the more he practices the better he gets, it's more of a choked cock a doodle doodle do at the moment. 
Ahhh bless your little one.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww that's too adorable chickenmommy . 


Current flock: 111


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

White Wyandotte I think


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> So guess who crowed today??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


i too have had a few pullets that ended up crowing LOL


----------

